# batch programmierung



## cachy (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 
ich brauche mal eure Hilfe!

Ich kenne mich leider mit Batch überhaupt nicht aus, habe aber folgendes Problem:

ich möchte viele user und deren homeverzeichnisse per batchscript löschen (win 2000 Server Domäne) 
habe im netz folgendes example gefunden....leider  es nicht (läuft endlos). weiss jemand eine Lösung?



Inhalt XSCHWEG.bat:

d:
cd \loeschen
FOR /F "tokens=1 delims=, " %%i IN (%1) DO rd /s /q E:\Userprofile\%%i
FOR /F "tokens=1 delims=, " %%i IN (%1) DO NET USER %%i /DELETE /DOMAIN

Aufruf: 
XSCHWEG loesch.dat


------

Inhalt lösch.dat:

halli
galli



weiss jemand da ne' lösung?

danke Cachy


----------

